# calf pictures, thier growing!



## laughingllama75 (May 19, 2009)

here is a not so great pic of Zorro, she is 12 weeks and tapes at #340. hard to get a pic of her, she is always in your face.










here is Junior, he is 9 weeks and tapes at around #300





patches, she is the one I was questioning the cows heritage. she looks dairy-ish, but polled hereford dad and supposed angus/hereford mom. I last taped her 2 months ago and she was in the #500 range, but she is a wild thing and I cant catch her without a fight. She was born in sept.





Here is Chuck Roast with Momma Snuff (or Snuffy) he was born in November and tapes at #420 ish


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

They are growing nicely. I just love little Chuck Roast. He is so cute!

Patches markings look holsteinish but her build is beef. There could be a smidgen of holstein or something in the background.

Thank you for the updates!


----------



## Thewife (May 19, 2009)

Good looking babies!

I really like Patches!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

those calves are growing real good.that calf does have some holstein in her somewhere.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 19, 2009)

All very nice calves. 

Patches might have some holstein somewheres in his dam's side somewhere down the line, especially if you say she is "supposedly angus/hereford cross."


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful cows and calves!

I thought Snuffy was a bull.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> I thought Snuffy was a bull.


Poor Momma Snuff! She would be crushed......she is the most gentile, dainty cow....and she is def. the boss cow (a good and fair one at that). she is worth her weight in gold. We got her as a yearling from a breeder sale. Never been handdled other than to get vetted/sold. She is calm, thoughtfull and methodical. and SLOW. LOL.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, dear!  I hope I have not offended her!


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

well, I can tell you what she does with those horns, when one of the other cows offend her.........


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)




----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

YOU THOUGHT I WAS A WHAT?????


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> YOU THOUGHT I WAS A WHAT?????
> 
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m169/laughingllama75/101_3387-1.jpg


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

My DH is thinks I've lost my mind, in here laughing at the computer as usual. Poor Snuff, those horns sure do make people leary (as they should, horsn are no laughing matter, really). You should see when they are out to pasture, people USED TO stop and watch, look at or try to feed the cows. When we got Snuff, everyone stopped coming. You got a Bull?? We don't stop anymore. LOL. Good, I didn't want to you stop in the first place. LOL.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> My DH is thinks I've lost my mind, in here laughing at the computer as usual. Poor Snuff, those horns sure do make people leary (as they should, horsn are no laughing matter, really). You should see when they are out to pasture, people USED TO stop and watch, look at or try to feed the cows. When we got Snuff, everyone stopped coming. You got a Bull?? We don't stop anymore. LOL. Good, I didn't want to you stop in the first place. LOL.




People can be so stupid. 

You've gotta be careful.  Someday someone's going to get into your pasture trying to feed your cows and they're accidentally going to get poked with one of Snuffy's horns or nudged by a happy cow.  Then they'll sue you for having a vicious cow.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

yep.....we're just waiting for it to happen. we do have No Tresspassing signs up, and livestock, no entrance signs and no loitering sign. Hopefully, if someone does get hurt...we will have a leg to stand on.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> yep.....we're just waiting for it to happen. we do have No Tresspassing signs up, and livestock, no entrance signs and no loitering sign. Hopefully, if someone does get hurt...we will have a leg to stand on.


And with all that, they still stopped and fed your cows?  Sheesh!  Maybe you need to put up signs like DO NOT FEED THE BULL and BEWARE OF HIGHLY VICIOUS DOG.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 20, 2009)

Here if you put up a Beware of Dog sign, it's taken to mean that you know your dog is vicious and if someone gets attacked it's really hard to get out of the resulting charges and law suit.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Here if you put up a Beware of Dog sign, it's taken to mean that you know your dog is vicious and if someone gets attacked it's really hard to get out of the resulting charges and law suit.


Oh.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

We want to find one that has a highland cow on it, that says "I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds, can you?"

they have ones like that with dobies, rottweilers, german sheps, etc. Maybe I can  have one made? it would be fun at least.....


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> We want to find one that has a highland cow on it, that says "I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds, can you?"
> 
> they have ones like that with dobies, rottweilers, german sheps, etc. Maybe I can  have one made? it would be fun at least.....


Do it!


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

only problem is, the only times she runs is when she thinks food is involved. LOL.

I think we will look on Ebay and see if we can find a sign maker. I will let you know if I find one. 


Want me to see if they will make other breeds?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 20, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> only problem is, the only times she runs is when she thinks food is involved. LOL.
> 
> I think we will look on Ebay and see if we can find a sign maker. I will let you know if I find one.
> 
> ...


Over at BYC in the "Crafters, What are you making" thread there was just someone who posted a sign they made. It sounds like they make and sell them. You may want to check that out.

Here: http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21400&p=220


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, will do!


----------

